# How can you remove Tivo+ on Tivo Stream 4K?



## waterandland (Mar 2, 2020)

I am wondering if it's possible to remove the Tivo+ Stream channels from the Guide and in turn add other channels to the Guide such as the Philo channels from the Philo App or YouTube TV channels from the YouTube TV Channels? Who is good out on this forum to make such changes and share?


----------

